# ArcGIS Training



## YMZ PE (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good, well-structured training course for ArcGIS? Books, online tutorials, etc. I need everything from the basics all the way to advanced spatial analysis.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 10, 2013)

My advice to you is to start drinking heavily.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2013)

> My advice to you is to start drinking heavily.






Better listen to him, YMZ, he's in pre-med.


----------



## K19 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd recommend taking one of ESRI's 3-day "Introduction to GIS" training courses if they are offered near you.

If you're looking for a cheaper DIY approach, this book is a good entry to the world of ArcGIS.

FWIW I have no affiliation with (or particular love for) ESRI, just another engineer who happens to use their software.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 10, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > My advice to you is to start drinking heavily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was pre-law.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2013)

^Double major.

He's a genius.


----------



## CivilEngr (Jul 10, 2013)

Like K19 said, Getting to Know Arc GIS is a good book. I worked through it and it gave me a good foundation to build upon. Also comes with a 180 fully functional trial which is nice.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks K19 and CE. I'll take a look through that book.

Ble and gang: go back to STB and look at some bewb pics or something.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 11, 2013)

Bewbies


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 15, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Can anyone recommend a good, well-structured training course for ArcGIS? Books, online tutorials, etc. I need everything from the basics all the way to advanced spatial analysis.




I asked our GIS guy here and his answer was a definite "http://www.esri.com/". I know K19 already mentioned ESRI but I thought I'd mention it anyway. Good luck.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2013)

and this one associated with ESRI. http://forums.arcgis.com/

you just missed their user conference. it was last week in San Diego.

The best way to learn it is just to start using it, though...


----------



## Dleg (Jul 16, 2013)

I am seriously considering going for a graduate certificate in GIS. I would think that working your way through a few Master's level courses would be good way to learn GIS, in more depth than just knowing what buttons to push on the software (and get something to add to the resume). Of course it is more expensive, but you could take just the first course (intro to GIS) and then drop out. I've found a number of programs that look good, and I'm even working up a grant proposal to fund folks at my utility to take these courses (we're moving heavily into GIS for our system and asset management). Here's a list I put together recently. The Penn State program looks like a winner:

Johns Hopkins: 5 courses ~$17,000
http://advanced.jhu.edu/academics/certificate-programs/geographic-information-systems/

Penn State - 4 classes. ~$8,500
http://www.worldcampus.psu.edu/degrees-and-certificates/geographic-information-systems-gis-certificate/overview

USC - 4 courses ~ $27,000 (yikes!)
http://gis.usc.edu/

Northeastern - 6 classes, around $10,500:
http://www.cps.neu.edu/degree-programs/graduate/graduate-certificates/certificate-in-geographic-information-systems.php

University of Denver: 6 courses, ~$13,000
http://universitycollege.du.edu/gis/degree/certificate/geographic-information-systems-online/degreeid/31#overview

University of West Florida - offers both undergrad ($6,000) and grad GIS certification programs ($8,700)
http://uwf.edu/gisonline/CourseOptions/GISCertificate.cfm


----------



## guitarjamman (Jul 16, 2013)

My first suggestion would be to learn, and more importantly, understand layers and databases and their applications in ArcGIS. Read up on geodatabases, group layers, and shapefiles to start (lots of free text available online to read). I'm not sure if you use AutoCAD, but if so, understand that these two programs are similar but interpret data on a very different level. Play around with the program and get used to having both ArcMap and ArcCatalog open at the same time.

If you have access to the program, begin to download shapefiles and ortho images through available GIS websites. I know in Massachusetts, through the state's GIS website, there are tons of different layers already mapped out that are available for download. Mash the layers together and get used to how all the information incorporates spatial information; not arbitrary coordinates like AutoCAD.

The best way to learn is to just dive right in! A class is definitely helpful, but with the program at hand, most information learned through trial and error. Youtube has a lot of starter videos as well.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=arcgis+tutorial+beginner&amp;oq=ArcGIS+&amp;gs_l=youtube.1.4.0l10.629.1549.0.4183.5.3.0.2.2.0.75.205.3.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.r6HEqqhisbM

^ that information got me on my feet and gave me the tools to start learning.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2013)

Dleg said:


> I am seriously considering going for a graduate certificate in GIS. I would think that working your way through a few Master's level courses would be good way to learn GIS, in more depth than just knowing what buttons to push on the software (and get something to add to the resume). Of course it is more expensive, but you could take just the first course (intro to GIS) and then drop out. I've found a number of programs that look good, and I'm even working up a grant proposal to fund folks at my utility to take these courses (we're moving heavily into GIS for our system and asset management). Here's a list I put together recently. The Penn State program looks like a winner:
> 
> Johns Hopkins: 5 courses ~$17,000
> 
> ...


California State University of Fullerton has a certification program as well - $665 each for 4 courses (*$2,660* total). I was going to sign up for it but then I looked into the Getting to Know ArcGIS book that people recommended, and plan to work through that instead.


----------



## hjg7715 (Jul 16, 2013)

YMZ PE, are you trying to become proficient using ArcGIS for current job duties or to improve your qualifications for potential jobs? I'm just curious to know if you're trying to become proficient in a relatively short period of time or is it your desire to become proficient over an extended period time. The reason I ask is I know the majority of the ArcGIS knowledge I have was learned over a period of time and without any real training. I think if you're currently using ArcGIS on a regular basis, then you can become proficient in a relatively intermediate timeframe 6-8 months without the use of paid training/courses.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2013)

hjg - I've worked with ArcGIS in previous firms to extract data and used Spatial Analyst, but I'm now looking to build my own database to manage our onsite facilities. I'd like to quickly learn the basic theory and best management practices for buiding databases, and I figure the rest will come with time as I use the program day-to-day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2013)

I am self taught. I was working for a startup office and we were pretty slow to start with. my boss told me to get the disc out and walk my way through the tutorials and the reference. I prefer the basics but don't know some of the more advanced function. I mainly just use it for due diligence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2020)

Can I offer youвЂ¦? : http://blackactorsover40.site


----------

